# ICD-9 pregnancy screening dx



## crust (Jul 23, 2008)

This is a new one for me... A serum pregnancy test was done in our office to confirm a negative result, so an x-ray could be taken.  No pregnancy signs or symptoms at the time of service.

If anyone knows what ICD-9 code should be used, I would appreciate the your help. 

Cindy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not V72.41?


----------



## McBroom (Jul 24, 2008)

*I agree V72.41*

that is the one that I would use too.


----------



## like2code (Mar 12, 2013)

we did a serum pregnancy test to confirm negative pregnancy prior to doing a surgery.  BCBS wants a medical diagnosis, they deny V72.41 as not a covered diagnosis.  I  would be interested in any suggestions.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 12, 2013)

there is no other dx code you can use, if it is non covered then that is your answer.


----------

